# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Когда мужчина перестает думать о сексе

## Irina

*Наиболее бравые представители сильной половины человечества сейчас воскликнут, подкручивая гусарский ус и потрепывая по холке горячего коня: «Да никогда!»

Хорошо-хорошо, наши славные гусары, поставлю вопрос по-другому. Когда муж перестает думать о сексе с женой?*

После беременности? После родов? В момент появления любовницы?  Когда жена надевает пресловутый халат и тапочки? И почему это происходит – муж не хочет заниматься любовью с женой…

Во-первых, утверждают специалисты, у мужчин, как и у женщин, может быть разной половая конституция.

У кого-то она – сильная, и тогда сексуальные контакты нужны мужу по нескольку раз в день.

У кого-то – средняя, то бишь, нормальная, такой партнер будет доволен стандартными тремя контактами в неделю (медицинская норма для зрелых супружеских пар).

А у кого-то – слабая. Такие мужчины перестают думать о сексе, как только сходит волна бешеной страсти и молодой влюбленности.

Ради Мэрилин Монро, конечно, они бы поднапряглись, но ведь жена – она тут, рядом, всегда, когда захочешь, зачем напрягаться.

Все бы ничего, супружеский секс – это не такое уж и ежедневно необходимое мероприятие, да вот только жена такого мужчины думает, что он ее разлюбил или завел любовницу. Выход? Спокойно поговорить.

Во-вторых, отмечают психологи, женатые мужчины перестают думать о сексе тогда, когда по-настоящему серьезно думают о работе.

Теперь работа – не просто способ самореализоваться, что-то кому-то доказать, стать лучшим. Теперь работа – это ответственность за других.  И думать о ней сложнее.

У мужчин ведь тоже болит голова, они тоже устают – на самом деле.

И не было бы проблем – да вот только жены таких мужей, пусть и удовлетворенные материально, морально очень даже страдают – и думают, что муж разлюбил или завел любовницу. Выход?

Почаще думать о своем мужчине, знать его заботы, участвовать в его жизни. Одним словом, спокойно разговаривать.

В-третьих, размышляют психотерапевты, у многих женщин, особенно – молодых мам, потребность в бурном сексе «как до свадьбы» становится своего рода пунктиком: а так ли я еще хороша?

А по-прежнему ли я привлекательна? А будет ли у нас так же здорово, как раньше?

Когда секс становится пунктиком – мужчина попадает в порочный круг «супружеского долга».

Он понимает: он теперь должен, обязан. Кто из нас любит делать то, что обязан?

Правильно, никто. Но пока пунктик у женщины не снят, она будет требовать, обвинять, додумывать, фантазировать, изводить придирками: а вдруг разлюбил? Или любовницу завел?

Выход один: отпустить свое желание. Перестать о нем думать. Просто жить: вместе гулять, смотреть телевизор, ходить в кино, разговаривать, в конце концов. И муж рано или поздно вновь задумается о сексе.  

Так что не такое уж это большое горе, когда мужчина вдруг перестает думать о сексе.

В конце концов и правда: в семейной жизни есть множество вещей, о которых нужно думать мужчине. А секс – он никуда не денется. И обязательно будет. Даже если о нем особенно не думать.

----------

